# [Movie of the Decade- Round 1] Iron Man vs Shaun of the Dead



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

vs





The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't like Iron Man.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Action vs Comedy....weird match up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

As fun as Shaun of the Dead was, I gotta give the nod to Iron Man. Just barely though, and only because iron is harder than wood.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Not my wood.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead was hilariously awesome, but I gotta go with Iron Man.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Ill give it to Shaun.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

Normally I wouldn't go with Iron Man but Shaun of the Dead was odd as fuck.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 21, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead for me.

Iron Man was great and all, but Shaun of the Dead was one of the best comedies of the last decade.


----------



## Hana (Dec 21, 2009)

Iron Man was awesome but it is following in a long line of superhero movies that appeared this decade. Shaun of the Dead has my vote.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Shaun of the Dead for me.
> 
> Iron Man was great and all, but Shaun of the Dead was one of the best comedies of the last decade.



I feel that same way... so my vote obviously goes to Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Koi (Dec 21, 2009)

NO

STOP IT

STOP DOING THIS TO ME


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Seriously wtf and these contests do you pick em at random? Always pitting great movies against 1 ajnother so early


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

I actually liked Hot Fuzz more than Shaun of the Dead.  Shaun was still a great movie though.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Seriously wtf and these contests do you pick em at random? Always pitting great movies against 1 ajnother so early



You do know there are only 16 movies. And all of them are great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

Why did you put these two together! FML.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Tie


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

I shall be the decider then, haven't voted yet  

And yes i take bribes


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh gawdits a tie. If Iron Man makes it I will be disappointed.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

> Oh gawdits a tie. If Iron Man makes it I will be disappointed.



If Shaun of the Dead makes it, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> If Shaun of the Dead makes it, I'll be disappointed.





Well, well. It seems someone is not leaving this experince happy.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm this is too hard, I have to say both movies are awesome but i will vote for Shaun, going to the pub was such a fucking brilliant plan i laughed while  facepalming. Iron man was good but it really lacked the IRON im sure the new one will be the same.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Why did you put these two together! FML.


I wish 2 of the LOTR movies had been matched up in the first round.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Well, well. It seems someone is not leaving this experince happy.







Rukia said:


> I wish 2 of the LOTR movies had been matched up in the first round.



This. Get rid of those damn movies.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Why the LOTR hate? 

Other than that loser who is gay for frodo its good


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2009)

LotR was ok for me. I haven't seen any of them for a while but I don't ever remeber watching them and being blown away.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought their pacing was dreadful, didn't keep my attention at all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> Didn't keep my attention at all.


This.

I'm American.  Everyone in our country has ADD.  Do something to entertain me!  The films got so boring that I was almost hoping Michael Bay would take over midway into each one.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh damn - bad paring on this one.  I have to give this some thought.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> I'm American.  Everyone in our country has ADD.  Do something to entertain me!  The films got so boring that I was almost hoping Michael Bay would take over midway into each one.





I can sit through a film with little or no action, but 3 hours full of talking and talking and walking and walking...I couldn't do it. Even the fight scenes were boring.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2009)

These are two I love love love love love.  I think I'm leaning towards Shaun but this one is _hard_.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

AH FOOK. A TIE AGAIN.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

Iron Man stands right now in my mind as the perfect example of what a Comic Book movie should be


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

Iron Man......In many ways, I prefer it to even the Dark Knight!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I actually liked Hot Fuzz more than Shaun of the Dead.  Shaun was still a great movie though.



Same. Im giving it IM.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dammit!  It seems like all my picks are losing.  D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> These are two I love love love love love. I think I'm leaning towards Shaun but this one is _hard_.


Roy's wood hard, or simple math hard? Simple math is hard for me. 


As for Hot Fuzz, I like Shaun of the Dead more.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 22, 2009)

They're both too different to compare.
I liked both but since I prefer action over comedy I'll go with Iron man


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2009)

You're killin me.


----------



## Felt (Dec 22, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead gets my vote, but that won't seem to make much difference...


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

I wasnt a huge fan of Shawn when I first saw it........It had a lot of humor, but a lot of the jokes misfired.

During my 2nd viewing, I liked it a lot more. I got more of the jokes(my hearing is poor, which is why I overlooked them....God bless subtitles). I also got a lot of the in-jokes.

There are lots of zombie movie references. I especially like the Lucio Fulci ones.......Not enough people know of his existence....The two main nods is that the restraunt he calls is called Fulci's.......and the final battle with those flaming cocktails is lifted from "Zombie". 

Still, I think "Iron Man" is genius.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2009)

Shaun all the way.

Iron Man was just... how do say... not my cup of coffee. And another trend follower.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 22, 2009)

"Trend follower"?  I wouldn't call superhero movies a "trend", it's becoming something of its own sub-genre.  Anyways, Iron Man is far superior to the majority of superhero movies being made.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

I think comic book movies are already a sub-genre.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 22, 2009)

Easily Shaun of the Dead for me. One of the best comedies I've ever watched along side Hot Fuzz


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2009)

> Still, I think "Iron Man" is genius.



Please don't throw that word around so carelessly.


----------

